# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Commission 2019: Halflands

## tainotim

This is a recent map I worked on for Jim Burrows novel Aunt Jenny and the Delayed Quest which is a work in progress. It was a really fun map to work on, with so many amazing and sometimes challenging details.

You can check out the book in the link below:

https://halflands.com/AuntJenny

----------


## Voolf

Beautiful map, always a pleasure to see these traditional maps from you.

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm definitely a big fan on this style, and this specific map works so well with it : so many mysterious places and intringuing elements to see ! A splendid job, as always  :Smile:

----------


## Arimel

I like all of the city and ship icons! The sun rising in the east is a very neat element as well!

----------


## arsheesh

Another splendid piece tainotim.  Always enjoy seeing more of your work.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Ilanthar

Gorgeous map, Karl! I love the detailed and numerous elements here and there.

----------


## tainotim

Many thanks everyone. I'm happy people like it. The client was very happy with the result  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Kellerica

> The client was very happy with the result


Well I damn well hope so! 

I'll just echo everyone else, another great piece, but I expect no less from you. I really like the layout of this one, even if the colors are a tad too muted for my tastes. Your penmanship continues to be a pleasure to behold!

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

Beautiful and a very convincing antique look!

----------


## ThomasR

It is really superb and the way you show terrain elevation is both subtle and brilliant !

----------

